

Idea: git push requests - fanf2
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/idea:_git_push_requests/

======
sunkarapk
Something like this what I think github needs. Github should complement
developers working using the cli. (git-send-email, git-format-patch, git-am).
I hope they concentrate on this soon.

